# My Second Pork Butt



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I am getting to grips with the method, we ate the butt pulled with bbq sauce and salad with the first new pots dug out of the garden.Click on link for pics
http://photobucket.com/bolas7


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good enough to eat Bolas  Good job!! The kiln brick...is it used to hold heat?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great!  Congrats.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never done a pulled pork. This looks outstanding. 

Where do you get the whiskey barrel blocks?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> I have never done a pulled pork. This looks outstanding.
> 
> Where do you get the whiskey barrel blocks?


Thank you MCA, they are from Jack Daniels America and I buy them in the UK from Makro which is like Costco.
Bob mate, I read in a thread here which had a debate about using a bowl of water as a temp regulator, someone suggested a bowl of stones so as I have some kiln bricks that one day I will make a wood fired oven out of I thought it would do the trick


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

how much do you want for the watch...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> how much do you want for the watch...


 oh the watch I thought you meant to watch, its a fake


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

watch you pork or watch you smoke? could be one in the same.

 i'm getting confused... lol.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> watch you pork or watch you smoke? could be one in the same.
> 
> i'm getting confused... lol.


Tom mate I was going to ramble about pork and smoking and the the fact that only women can multi task but we would get a bollocking again


----------



## chopper (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh I am hungry now.  Looks great!  I have a pork shoulder in the freezer.  I may have to try to turn my grill into a smoker next weekend!


----------

